# Buy a Alpine RUX C701



## goggemaster swe (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys

I live in Sweden and looking Alpine RUX C701 is there someone who knows someone who will sell one of those and ship it to Sweden :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

What 's your HU?

Because with an Alpine HU with Ai-Net link, you don't need Rux H701 :surprised:


----------



## goggemaster swe (Jul 5, 2014)

yes I know =)

But I want a RUX anyway =) 
If I now to sell the processor so they are easier if I have a RUX


----------

